# Indestructible Water Bucket Ideas



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

I have a female GSD that is bound and determined to ruin the rest of her teeth not to mention dehydrate herself this summer. I'm open to suggestions for water buckets that are indestructible or a way to retrofit something so she won't rip out the handles or chew holes in it. So far she has destroyed the following: Fortex rubber buckets, 10 gallon galvanized tub, multiple 2 gallon galvanized buckets, multiple hard plastic horse feed buckets, 2 gallon stainless steel bucket. ](*,) I have considered pouring a concrete form to hold a bucket and that may be my next step. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Sarah Mark (Jul 11, 2006)

I had a young dog that did the same thing, after many, many tries, I used a small ceramic handbasin with a small blob of concrete to fill the plug-hole. It was too smooth for him to get a grip of and too heavy to push over, so instead he used to splash all the water out with his front feet.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry Fisk said:


> I have a female GSD that is bound and determined to ruin the rest of her teeth not to mention dehydrate herself this summer. I'm open to suggestions for water buckets that are indestructible or a way to retrofit something so she won't rip out the handles or chew holes in it. So far she has destroyed the following: Fortex rubber buckets, 10 gallon galvanized tub, multiple 2 gallon galvanized buckets, multiple hard plastic horse feed buckets, 2 gallon stainless steel bucket. ](*,) I have considered pouring a concrete form to hold a bucket and that may be my next step.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?


HAHAHA! Sounds like my stupid Bouvier male. Terry I feel you ya. Been there and can't find an answer either. I have been through 7-5 gallon buckets, 1 stainless steel bucket, 1 galvanized bucket and 1 20 gallon watering tub for sheep! Rock in 2 years of life has broken off his top canines and worn down the rest. Concrete may be a problem because of the calcium in the mix...I put water over his food and let him get real thursty. Delaware heat and humidity can be rough.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> HAHAHA! Sounds like my stupid Bouvier male. Terry I feel you ya. Been there and can't find an answer either. I have been through 7-5 gallon buckets, 1 stainless steel bucket, 1 galvanized bucket and 1 20 gallon watering tub for sheep! Rock in 2 years of life has broken off his top canines and worn down the rest. Concrete may be a problem because of the calcium in the mix...I put water over his food and let him get real thursty. Delaware heat and humidity can be rough.


I hear ya, one of our females has a 150 gallon galvanized stock tank and drags the darn thing around the kennel even when full of water. 
The rim is riddled with tooth marks! This particular kennel is not large enough for that size tank so I may have to enlarge it or find a smaller length tank. She already lost a canine last year and has enamel ware and stress fractures on the rest. I would like to finish her schutzhund titles before she is toothless :-(


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Sarah Mark said:


> I had a young dog that did the same thing, after many, many tries, I used a small ceramic handbasin with a small blob of concrete to fill the plug-hole. It was too smooth for him to get a grip of and too heavy to push over, so instead he used to splash all the water out with his front feet.


What a great idea. 

DFrost


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

What about rigging up a Lixit system, or something similar?


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Hi Terry, 

My dogs like to spill their buckets as well.......what I finally did was use the curved concrete blocks and built a "wall" around the bucket that is clipped to the fence. This way, I can unclip the bucket and lift it out and then put it back and attach it back to the fence. 

Have not had one dog bother it since I did that.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I bolted together two 14" tires and filled the tires with gravel and rock(you could use cement) and then put a large eye bolt in the rim of one tire. A 5 Gal horse bucket fits the hole exactly and you can use a double ended snap to secure the bucket handle to the eyebolt. They work good for dogs that like to drag everything around and play with it - they still like to play with the water though:lol: 

In the winter I sink an ABS pipe to the bottom of the bucket and run a bucket heater cord up thru the pipe and then chain the abs pipe to a tree and chain the abs pipe to the eyebolt.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> I bolted together two 14" tires and filled the tires with gravel and rock(you could use cement) and then put a large eye bolt in the rim of one tire. A 5 Gal horse bucket fits the hole exactly and you can use a double ended snap to secure the bucket handle to the eyebolt. They work good for dogs that like to drag everything around and play with it - they still like to play with the water though:lol:


Good Idea.... Maybe I should just throw her an old tire to take her mind off the water bucket #-o


----------



## Chelsea Foster (Jun 3, 2008)

I have a 2 year old GSD and every summer I fight with her to keep some type of cool water in the back yard. We tried all different types of buckets (different material and sizes) What ended up working for us was we cut a hole in your deck and siliconed her bowl into the deck (like a sink) and we hooked the sprinkler up to the bottom of the bowl. The sprinklers come on a couple times a day so when the sprinkler comes on it either fills her bowl back up or if there is warm water in there it replaces the water (by overflowing) with new cold water. I know it seems a little extravagant but that is what worked for us.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

A wading pool might solve both problems - they can play in the water and drink it too!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm gonna give the bucket in the tires a try. My younger dog Trooper wants to play with anything he gets his mouth on.
This post also reminds me that I owe one of my daughter's two blow up pools for her yard. Seems I shoulda left the pup home last year on one of my baby sitting days with the grankids.  #-o


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I purchased a few of those fortex rubber buckets (with handles), and they got destroyed. But the large feed pan/tub that I have hasn't been. It's about 3 feet across and maybe 20 inches deep? Similar to this one
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=2&mscssid=839RAHK7719T9PS9UB49T2ANJN1518K3

I don't know if it's fortex brand, but its the same reinforced rubber material. What I found with the buckets is having them hooked to something with the handle made them great tug toys. With the tub, when it's full of water it's to heavy for them to move around, when it's half full they may pick it up, dumping the water out, and carry it around, but they don't tug on it. And for the most part my bucket destroyers just leave it alone. They play in the water and that becomes the game, instead of the bucket itself. 

I also have the really large feeder, about 3 feet long, 2 feet wide and 2 feet high. They never run out of water with that, although it does have to be dumped and cleaned on a regular basis from them wading around in it, and I've never seen on chew on it. 

If she doesn't have any toys in the kennel, giving her a few might save the buckets. A kong or something similar, or some knuckle bones. Whatever is going to be hardy but she'll like. I've even hung those small fake car tires in kennels so the dog can play tug with them, if just carrying it around wasn't enough.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

What really concerns me is that not only does she rip the buckets from their attachments (ring, handle, etc.), punch holes in them, she also eats the buckets, toys (Kongs), kennels, dog houses, etc. I'll try the raw knuckle bones again and hopefully that will slow her down a bit so she leaves the water buckets alone.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

How about rigging the bucket outside the kennel, with a hole in the fence large enough for the dog's head to go thru?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Not for nothing, but seeing as dogs chew to releive tension and boredom, WTF is her problem?????:lol: I would be more concerned about WTF is wrong with a dog that cannot settle than what kind of bucket to use.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Not for nothing, but seeing as dogs chew to releive tension and boredom, WTF is her problem?????:lol: I would be more concerned about WTF is wrong with a dog that cannot settle than what kind of bucket to use.


Boredom probably contributes to some, she could work 24-7 and I can't acomodate that. Right now high drive dog, intact female and always goes into overdrive just before coming in heat or when the other female comes in heat and chews everything up in site. I'm highly considering having her spayed regardless of her pedigree. Either way, she still needs to have a water receptacle as we live in the desert or she will have to live in a crate. The latter is not an option as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

OK, so I would recommend the lixit, rigged on the outside of the fence, where she cannot crush it.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Terry when you find something that works, PM me. I had puppy people out here all day, selling Bouvier puppies, and they saw this crazy Dutch dog. If you find that the tires or other tooth safe measure really works PLEASE SHARE THE WEALTH! :lol:


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Terry when you find something that works, PM me. I had puppy people out here all day, selling Bouvier puppies, and they saw this crazy Dutch dog. If you find that the tires or other tooth safe measure really works PLEASE SHARE THE WEALTH! :lol:


Will do Howard. We were discussing this with some folks at our trial today too. So far same problem but no great miracle solution. I am looking for an 18" high galvanized livestock tank right now. At least she can't punch holes in it, though she might drag it around some.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

OMG!! _Jeff_ suggested the same thing I DID??!! :lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

If my dog were a beaver, I could clear-cut half the state of Maine! Simple dog will not leave anything alone and bones, kongs, rabbits don't keep him from chewing. Yep raw diet...found a rabbit on Saturday and tried making stew. :mrgreen: Wish he could do something with the tax and gas folks!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Terry I know a local pit bull breeder who makes water "buckets" out of concrete. I think he fills a 5 gallon bucket and the puts a smaller bucket in side and lets it dry making a concrete bucket. I think a pisture may work better let me see if i can get one. Not sure how it works but would be very strong and heavy duty.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Greg Leavitt said:


> Terry I know a local pit bull breeder who makes water "buckets" out of concrete. I think he fills a 5 gallon bucket and the puts a smaller bucket in side and lets it dry making a concrete bucket. I think a pisture may work better let me see if i can get one. Not sure how it works but would be very strong and heavy duty.


I recently edited a donkey handbook where they described insulating (from freezing) the water holders by putting half of a 35-gallon tank into half of a 50-gallon tank and insulating foam in between, or, for buckets, same thing. (Of course, their buckets were pretty big.)

So yeah, why not something heavier than insulating foam?


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

OK I quit! Bonkers Boy had it snapped from the kennel and put into three pieces. I used a large riding mower/tractor tire and a stainless steel bucket. The bucket was pushed down into the tire and that was a job...I then attached it with a snap swivel. The Bouv had the snap swivel broken, bucket out throwing it in the air, and pissed all over the tire. [-X OK now what?!


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> OK I quit! Bonkers Boy had it snapped from the kennel and put into three pieces. I used a large riding mower/tractor tire and a stainless steel bucket. The bucket was pushed down into the tire and that was a job...I then attached it with a snap swivel. The Bouv had the snap swivel broken, bucket out throwing it in the air, and pissed all over the tire. [-X OK now what?!


Seems to me that there is a battle of he "wits & wills" here Howard! :-\" Don't give up or else you will end up as the beta!  I like the idea of a very large stoneware pot which can be found at most landscaping stores, Lowes, Home Depot ect. 
They are very heavy and not prone to being thrown into the air. Let us know what your next move is. I would imagine this is quite the game of chess with you and your dog. Don't let him get you into checkmate, thats your job. [-X #-o :wink:


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> OK I quit! Bonkers Boy had it snapped from the kennel and put into three pieces. I used a large riding mower/tractor tire and a stainless steel bucket. The bucket was pushed down into the tire and that was a job...I then attached it with a snap swivel. The Bouv had the snap swivel broken, bucket out throwing it in the air, and pissed all over the tire. [-X OK now what?!


Howard, believe me I feel your pain! My mom gave me a barrel this weekend that seems to be working as it has been in the kennel two days and still holding water. It's the bottom 1/3 of a heavy duty 55 gallon plastic blue barrel. They sell the whole or cut barrels at the feed stores around here for stock water and feeders. There is no lip to grab (vertical walls) and I did not attach it to the kennel this time. She has chewed a bit on the rim, played in it and drug it about 2 feet but can't really get a good grip on it to flip it.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I had to get a galvanized stock tank for mine too. 2 feet high, 2 wide, and about 3 1/2 long. Can't chew it or flip it. It takes up more space than I wanted in the kennel but water was more important than room come the heat. I flip it about once a week and clean it out.


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

Terry Fisk said:


> I have a female GSD that is bound and determined to ruin the rest of her teeth not to mention dehydrate herself this summer. I'm open to suggestions for water buckets that are indestructible or a way to retrofit something so she won't rip out the handles or chew holes in it. So far she has destroyed the following: Fortex rubber buckets, 10 gallon galvanized tub, multiple 2 gallon galvanized buckets, multiple hard plastic horse feed buckets, 2 gallon stainless steel bucket. ](*,) I have considered pouring a concrete form to hold a bucket and that may be my next step.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?



I have a 'Lixit' farm here now. I have water lines and hoses running over about 2 acres. Probably the most relevent here would be my setup for the 'nested' pens. I ran a water line to a set of 6 pens. The risers are of different heights, depending on the dog and it's ability to destroy. The calm dogs get their Lixit about 30" off the ground. I have one that is 48" off the ground. This boy can just nudge the stem with his nose and tilt his head for the water to flow into his mouth. Works fine and I haven't lost anymore Lixits to this guy. The risers come up on the outside of the pens and the Lixit sticks through the pen. Lines that run above ground are insulated against the heat and cold. It never gets that cold down here, but up north, you might consider a 'hot wrap' similar to what's used on water pipes under the house.

In the pups' pen I have a hose with a 'Y' connector attached to the fence. Two Lixits there.

The beauty of the Lixit system is: (1) No dirty feet in the bucket (2) always fresh water on demand (3) water usage cut way down (4) Another chore (filling buckets) bites the dust.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Russ, just wondering aloud here but...wouldn't you run into problems in the summer heat with the water being rather warm when it was dispensed since the hoses run overland?
I know that when using a hose even up here in Michigan summers that the first bit of hose water usually is warm/hot and has that rubber smell to it. :-& 

Yes yes...my dogs are spoiled rotten as they get filtered water and ice cubes made with filtered water. What can I say..its the little things that make a difference to me. I wouldn't like hose water. =; [-X 

Granted, I only have two dogs and not a farm of them, just wondering how you deal with that issue?


----------



## Russ Spencer (Jun 2, 2008)

Will Kline said:


> Russ, just wondering aloud here but...wouldn't you run into problems in the summer heat with the water being rather warm when it was dispensed since the hoses run overland?
> I know that when using a hose even up here in Michigan summers that the first bit of hose water usually is warm/hot and has that rubber smell to it. :-&
> 
> Yes yes...my dogs are spoiled rotten as they get filtered water and ice cubes made with filtered water. What can I say..its the little things that make a difference to me. I wouldn't like hose water. =; [-X
> ...


I use insulating pipe wrap on anything above ground. The water is not ice cold but not overly warm either. I have the buckets on standby, if that happens. Haven't had to revert yet. 

When the temps hit 85 or 90, the misters come on and stay on until the temp goes back down. Also, there are the occasional water fights we have


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Russ Spencer said:


> I use insulating pipe wrap on anything above ground. The water is not ice cold but not overly warm either. I have the buckets on standby, if that happens. Haven't had to revert yet.
> 
> When the temps hit 85 or 90, the misters come on and stay on until the temp goes back down. Also, there are the occasional water fights we have


Nice...Sounds like a good set-up. My pups would LOVE the spray misters! \\/


----------

